# Mozilla Firefox Download Directory File Deletion Vulnerability (Moderately critical)



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Mozilla Firefox Download Directory File Deletion Vulnerability

SECUNIA ADVISORY ID:
SA12708

VERIFY ADVISORY:
http://secunia.com/advisories/12708/

CRITICAL:
Moderately critical

IMPACT:
Manipulation of data

WHERE:
From remote

SOFTWARE:
Mozilla Firefox 0.x
http://secunia.com/product/3256/

DESCRIPTION:
Alex Vincent has reported a vulnerability in Mozilla Firefox, which
can be exploited by malicious people to delete files on a user's
system.

The vulnerability is caused due to an error when downloading files
and can be exploited to delete files in the download directory (by
default the user's desktop on Windows and the user's $HOME directory
on Linux).

Successful exploitation requires that a user is tricked into clicking
the "Save" button to download a file.

SOLUTION:
Update to version 0.10.1.
http://www.mozilla.org/

PROVIDED AND/OR DISCOVERED BY:
Alex Vincent

ORIGINAL ADVISORY:
http://www.mozilla.org/projects/security/known-vulnerabilities.html#firefox0.10.1


----------

